# Chronic DVT



## Sephardic (Jul 14, 2009)

Would you still code a chronic (residual) DVT with the 453.4_ dx codes, or are those just for acute DVT's.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 15, 2009)

I would use those codes.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 15, 2009)

FYI. This is a good article about coding DVT

www.fortherecordmag.com/archives/ftr_031609p27.shtml


----------



## Sephardic (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 15, 2009)

ICD-2010 has separate codes for chronic and acute conditions.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 16, 2009)

I know..I can't wait!


----------

